# A mess in the fish room



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Went to turn lights on in the fishroom yesterday and found a big mess. My 55 gal cory tank split at one of the seams. Saved all the fish and put them into the 220 now for the clean up.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

ahhh only 55g? thats easy, get a few pushers, a good sucker and a real strong blower.

I dumped about 45g on the floor yesterday, forget I was filling my small holding tank from the big one and whooooooo, fell right on me bum. Im kinda ticked cause what was once my low spot where the drain is, is now the high spot in the floor after having tile done.....wonder where my leveler money went to


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

glad the fish are ok.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ouch Susan / WGA, I've spilled but nothing drastic so far.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That would suck. I'm on all carpeted floors. The minor spills/overflows has been enough for me.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive been sitting observing the 210g before, forgetting I am filling it, and water hits my feet.... thats a good spill. Ive got a finished basement too but I did use pressure treated and green board,UGL and all that jive to keep damage minimal, inside of the walls are coated in mold inhibitor(im allergic to mold as in houses and those balls outside in the grass)

But yeah 55g should take a good 2 hours to clean up. Susan,throw on some Jimmy Buffett and git-r-dun. Ive updated pics on my facebook as well,check out the 210 now.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bad thing is the fishroom is carpeted as it used to be the dining room. Oh well good thing we have a carpet clean, sucked it up real fast. The 220 has about 100 cories in it now. Also added 3 new longfin calico bns to it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ouch Susan.At least you got it cleaned up.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm reading your story and I'm thinking to myself, I bet there are alarms, like smoke alarms that will go off if there's water on the floor. I should look into one of those. Maybe a lot of us should look into one of those, maybe not for the basement fish room, but under the big pretty living room display tank that would do damage to the nice wood floor or the carpeting or the furniture it is next to if it just bled out overnight. Hindsight can sometimes help somebody else.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It didn't take to long with the shampooer Just had to empty it a few times. Now I need to clean the rest of the room so the carpet will look the same all over


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to envy you Susan! Right up till that moment. ;-) Just kidding, I still think you've got it going with your aquarium world.

What is it about the surface of this earth that bores me? I've always wanted to be under the water, flying in the air or hanging from a cliff a thousand feet from the dirt.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

nice, my 6hp shop vac takes me about an hour to clean it all up, I made a thing for the end of it to suck the water out from under my floating walls.

I got half a dozen juvenile panda cories two weekends ago. Its kinda funny, in the 55 they are all together, in the 210 the cories have segregated into subspecies groups. I find it comical is all. I need about 36-48 corydoras in total I think in the 210


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

ouch !!!!!!! 

i spilled 3 gallons of water last week (not related to aquarium though  ) and i cursed myself while cleaning it 

55 gallon !! i would have to take a day off from work for resting lol

Kudos Susan.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

well, just curious 

does these splits happen to only old tanks or ...............


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, how did that happen?


----------



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha, back when I was younger and my twenty gallon tank was officially my mothers, she was a horrible fish keeper and we didn't know any better. We managed to keep giant danios alive for a good nine years though (don't tell... but we kinda murdered them... they were so ugly and so old... so my mom put them in the freezer!)... Anyways, she only cleaned the tank out maybe once a year, when it got really dirty, and she did this by removing all of the gravel and all of the water, etc. She left me in charge of the syphon and walked off to clean some decorations.... Being the easily distracted child that I was, I completely forgot about the syphon, and pretty soon, twenty gallons of water spilled on to one very small area. This is upstairs on the carpet, and there is still a stain on the ceiling in the basement


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The top brace broke and caused the tank to bow. I just didn't get the time to find a new one to replace it. I should have drained it then but was pretty sick at the time then forgot about it.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I never think of those things as structural, but of course they are. Learning...


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmmm...one more thing to add to the check list. Check my braces


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

susankat said:


> Went to turn lights on in the fishroom yesterday and found a big mess. My 55 gal cory tank split at one of the seams. Saved all the fish and put them into the 220 now for the clean up.


Sorry to hear you went through all that, but glad the fish are fine! 

Chris about the water alarms, yes they have them. Mine is called "Leakfrog" (yes it's frog shaped!), it's battery powered and sits on the floor. It has two metal thingies that if both get wet, they complete a circuit and set off an alarm. Not sure it would work on carpeting, but you could try it. Got mine at one of those gadget stores, but they sell them in two-packs on ebay too.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL Niki....leakfrog....only you.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> LOL Niki....leakfrog....only you.


Well, um...hmmm...not sure what to think about THAT comment! lol
:krapel:


----------

